# 1954 Schwinn Cycletruck



## Thurman (Apr 2, 2018)

I bought this cycletruck about 30 years ago from a lady that advertised it in a local publication. It was apart and spread all over her front lawn and appeared to be mostly there. Through the years I gathered missing parts and upgraded some. I bought a NOS S2 front rim and Carlisle tire, heavy spokes, and a K-model Bendix front hub with the intention of restoring it. Shortly after I bought mine, my buddy Harold decided to build one. He restored his real nice in red and commissioned Tom Clark to paint his sign. He found a NOS badge and paid $100 way back then for it. He eventually lost interest in and sold it. He kept the sign and gave it to me a couple of years ago. Anyway I never restored mine and decided to just put it together and ride it.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 5, 2018)

Good looking ride !!! Bet it rides real Smooth too!! Nice work


----------



## Thurman (Apr 5, 2018)

yes, real smooth. May put a Bendix kickback on it.


----------



## bicycle ed (May 3, 2018)

nice, I have a 53 that needs a basket, I think a small with top would be nice...any idea where to find one


----------



## Thurman (May 6, 2018)

bicycle ed said:


> nice, I have a 53 that needs a basket, I think a small with top would be nice...any idea where to find one



There are some industrial baskets that are close in dimensions but built differently. Originals are rare and tops are really rare. Just put the word out that you want one and keep refreshing it. In the mean time, you can probably find something to use until an original shows up.


----------



## rhenning (May 6, 2018)

This is my 1947 Cycle Truck at least to REC it is a 1947.  The basket is the largest Wald basket I could find and is about the size of the smaller CT basket.  Before you say there are things wrong with it I would agree but it is the way I bought it from a Schwinn dealer.  It has a 3 speed Corvette rear wheel and a Schwinn Fore brake laced into the front wheel amoung other changes.  Roger


----------



## bicycle ed (May 13, 2018)

the creative hub changes are pretty cool, I am thinking of a 2 speed auto for my 53 project.


----------

